# Period's and IBS



## SCOOPYGIRL (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello, i was wondering does anyone find they can go to the toilet more normanlly and more regular when they have there period????I've found this happen's to me.Samantha xxx


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

i find if im C then my period usually helps me go to the loo, fairly normally, depends how bad my pains are.but if ive been more D at the time of the period i tend to get more D symptoms


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Absolutely....i always go way more during my period...for me it's usually d but it's always more at that time...i think it's quite normal actually.


----------

